# Women of Vision (National Geographic Gallery)



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

_Loving the image below - subject matter, composition, colour - it could be a painting..._

*Women of Vision: An intimate view of the world through the eyes of 11 female photographers*



_Amy Toensing is a born storyteller. The photojournalist has traveled the world to find her subjects: from a cave dwelling tribe in Papua New Guinea to sunbathers on the Jersey shore. Her photos are revealing and honest, a testament to her skill. "Being intimate with your subjects ... bearing witness to their lives is everything for telling a powerful story," she told the NewsHour.

Toensing is one of 11 women whose work is on display at the National Geographic Society's "Women of Vision: National Geographic Photographers on Assignment." The exhibit showcases the work of female artists spanning generations as part of the Society's 125th anniversary celebration._​
(PBS)


----------

